# Turkey



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

Does anyone feed fresh ground up turkey to their fluffs?


----------



## Maltese Fan (Sep 8, 2010)

We do. I used to home cook them ground turkey, rice and baby peas, but they were getting fat from the rice. Now we're feeding them a little ground turkey with Natural Balance Duck and Potato kibble.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes it's one of the meats I rotate.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When we home cooked it was one of the meats we used - Hunter still gets a little if we make tacos or burgers!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

We have a diet of turkey, sweet potatoes, green beans, apples and pumpkin. We also feed Wellness as kibble. The kidz also get yoghourt, blueberries and banana’s for snacks.

We use a nutritionists at Angel Memorial that helps us calculate the daily requirements.

Dr. Remillard, one of three board-certified nutritionists at the hospital. She is excellent.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I did make ground turkey for Mia and Leo. Leo did find, Mia, did not. I was heartbroken. But she was fine after a round of chicken and rice. But that's Mia, she's more sensitive in the belly then Leo.


----------

